

"It Doesn’t Work" and the Art of Reporting Bugs - rwhitman
http://ronwhitman.com/it-doesnt-work-and-the-art-of-bug-reports/

======
rwhitman
I wrote this. I'm trying to start a blog series communicating the ways of the
software engineer to non-tech folks. Not sure where to distribute this other
than HN at the moment or how to find an audience for the subject matter, if
anyone has any feedback or suggestions, I'm all ears. Thanks!

